# Stainless Steel Question



## Bristol_Rob (21 Nov 2020)

Guys

If I cut (or tap) a section of stainless steel rod is the cut/tapped end still rust resistant?
Or would I need to treat that end with a rust inhibiter?

Many thanks


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Nov 2020)

It's homogenous. It won't rust.


----------



## Bristol_Rob (21 Nov 2020)

Brilliant - thank you.


----------



## Trevanion (21 Nov 2020)

It depends on the stainless steel grade whether it will rust or not in time but as Phil said, it's not a coating so you'll be fine cutting it up. Just make sure to use good quality tooling to avoid headaches, SS can be a pain to work with otherwise.


----------



## --Tom-- (21 Nov 2020)

What are you using it for and what grade ss?

some are pretty resistant and somewill depend on treatment


----------



## nick61 (22 Nov 2020)

The readily available grades in the UK are 303, 304 and 316. 303 is the cheapest, but least rust resistant and not weldable, 304 is similar but weldable, 316 is expensive, and toughest to work (because of the high level of Chrome), but is regarded as the food and marine grade since it is the most rust resistant and also weldable. If you're buying nuts and bolts there are two grades A2 and A4 which are broadly equivalent to 303 and 316 respectively.
If you are threading 316 don't even think about carbon steel dies, HSS only and preferably taken in stages, particularly if cutting large coarse threads - M8 not too bad, M20 best of luck - you'd really need to thread it in a lathe, finishing with a dienut or use a Coventry diehead that can be opened up to take the cuts in small increases in depth.
Nick


----------



## MusicMan (22 Nov 2020)

+1 for all that, plus use a cutting lubricant/fluid, anything sold under that name will do.


----------



## TFrench (22 Nov 2020)

These were part of a job I did recently for andytoolsntat on here. 50x50 304 stainless bar with a 20mm through hole. First time I've machined stainless and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be - it cut much nicer than I expected. Drilling the holes was a pain though!


----------



## Bristol_Rob (4 Dec 2020)

Hi Guys

Just thought I'd share that I've placed my order for 5 mm rods:

*5 mm Diameter 316L Stainless Steel Round Bar * *Length* 3000 mm *Grade* 316L / 1.4404 

I don't really understand what grade I've ordered, but it was the one they (aluminiumwarehouse.co.uk) had in stock. 

I've done some practice bending with 6 mm and 8 mm bars. The 8 mm was way too hard so gave up on that. The 6 mm was OK but the sweet spot for me doing it by hand was 5 mm rods.
So I've got lots of that coming  

I've also placed an order for a Presto M5 die/handle and some oil (Molyslip MWF Metalworking Fluid Concentrated Neat Cutting Fluid) which was also a recommendation from you guys and the chap over the phone was really helpful. The order was actually placed with their sister company (www.rdgtools.co.uk)

I'll post a couple of photos when I get cracking. What could go wrong


----------



## Bristol_Rob (8 Dec 2020)

I got to practice my threaded cutting today. Went surprisingly well.

gonna check for straightness a bit more on the next few.

But looking good


----------



## TheTiddles (8 Dec 2020)

You bought medical grade 

Stainless is a bit of a fluffy name for a steel with chromium content over 11%. You can make most grades “rust” if you put them in the right/wrong conditions

What are you making with it?

aidan


----------



## TRITON (9 Dec 2020)

As above nosey to know what you're making 

Dear old dad didnt like stainless and said it does stain in marine applications but one thing SS doesnt like is being twisted or pulled. He felt it was the wrong material for those stresses.
Dad was principle engineer for bae-systems.


----------



## Bristol_Rob (9 Dec 2020)

TheTiddles said:


> You bought medical grade
> 
> Stainless is a bit of a fluffy name for a steel with chromium content over 11%. You can make most grades “rust” if you put them in the right/wrong conditions
> 
> ...


I'm making custom tool hooks for my wall.

The supplies have arrived and I'm excited for the weekend


----------

